# cable guys, is my setup ok?



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

just need someone to verify i have my cable tv service and cablemodem setup right.

starting from the only line entering the house, i have a 2 way splitter, one side goes to the cable modem the other side goes to rf in on my line amplifier, rf out of line amp to 4 way splitter, all 4 outs go to each box.

both splitters and line amp are bi-directional, and also of good quality (svi)

1 more question, do i need this line amplifier for only 4 tv's? i ask because prior to this i had all my in home cable outlets hooked up, so i had a line amp put in. but i unhooked all the unused lines now so im not sure if its necessary anymore. i dont see any noticable difference when its used or not used.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds fine to me. As for the amplifier, if it makes no difference in picture quality, you can leave it out.


----------



## BoredSysAdmin (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm surprised you have no issues with amp... As far as I know since switch to digital video, signal amps are not welcome in the circuit anymore... If you would have issues with your setup in the future , with 5 sources you might want to add a cable second line to house.
Alternately you could build multi-tuner OCUR DVR server and use Xbox in every room.

Your monthly cost for cable could be dropped to $5-6 rent of cablecard, instead of $5-10 rent for each box..
However it requires relatively high one time investment ...


----------

